# Dog training classes in Kings Lynn, norfolk



## Shalize (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am just setting up some classes in the Lynn area. They are due to start on 7th October. I have been training for 10 years and am very diverse in methods. That is not just one as we all know every dog is different as is every owner.

I use fun and positive methods and love teaching so thats a good start.

If you are interested please phone me on 07557118080 or [email protected].

I am just waiting for the all clear from the dog warden and I will then be applying for Listed Status to run the Good Citizen dog scheme. I also have 2nd grade honours cert from the British Institute of Professional Dog Trainers, I am on the Kennel Club Accreditation Initiative working towards accreditation, and am a support of Pet Dog Training Instructors - just waiting for confirmation of my points to get member status. I am also doing a Diploma in Canine Behaviour and Psychology. I have 9 of my own dogs at least half are rescues, and I love teaching and helping dogs so all in all a good combination. I am learning everyday and do not pretend to know everything but have a good support system of instructors who have been doing training and behaviour for well over 20 years. They will also pay the odd visit to the club which will make things fun and interesting.

Exercises will include all on the Good Citizen Dog Scheme, Scent work, and exercises from other disciplines and I am hoping to invest in agility equipment next year. So fun times ahead.

There are few clubs in the area and its about time we had a decent one don't you think!! :thumbup:

Good luck and hopefully see you soon.
Sharon


----------

